# Do You Flip Your Slingshot When Shooting?



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

​
*do you flip in release?*

i flip the slingshot when shooting2935.80%i do not flip the slingshot when shooting5264.20%


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

hi everyone ive been wouldering recently if flippin the slingshot is really necessary, i naturally flip the slingshot and feel im losing accuracy and it sound stupid but its not as fun, so i was wondering who here flips there slingshot upon release?

thanks for your input


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Good question. How about..I flip when I shoot a natural fork, but not any other time. I don't have just one style...probably why I'm not consistant.

Todd


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I shoot looped tubes most of the time and believe that a healthy flip in necessary for accuracy with them. So I do


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

I do not flip intentionally. I do not lock my wrist either.
There is a 'flip' movement though which comes natural by the forward force of the rubber bands/tubes.


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

I tend to flip occasionally however when my luck rings arrives I got a feeling im gonna have to flip a lot more


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

I shoot more accurately when i dont flip my slingshot, but that's my experience....!!


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

"Flip or die"


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

NEVER. Flatband


----------



## dukanu (Jun 7, 2012)

Meh... dunno i dont have a slingshot yet, working on it tho but the **** therabands are sooo expensive here


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*Flipping is not at all necessary and I cannot think of one reason why someone should dedicate their time to learn how to flip shoot. It is not a natural movement. Tex has evaluated my shooting technique and he calls it a partial flip. Shoot with a forward momentum rather than flipping. See the video posted for JetBlack.*


----------



## Stevotattoo (Jun 28, 2012)

I've tried flipping when I shoot bit it seems a bit un-natural and forced to me, so I tend not to flip


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

I just release the pouch.

To flip would be forced and unnatural.


----------



## DracoUltima (Jun 14, 2011)

I think the options should be renamed ''I intentionally flip my slingshot'' and ''My hand flips automatically/I don't let my slingshot flip''. I myself resist flipping (option 2). I find that my shots are much more consistent when I hold the slingshot steady. I'm pretty sure Mr. Hays does the same.....


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

dgui said:


> *Flipping is not at all necessary and I cannot think of one reason why someone should dedicate their time to learn how to flip shoot. It is not a natural movement. Tex has evaluated my shooting technique and he calls it a partial flip. Shoot with a forward momentum rather than flipping. See the video posted for JetBlack.*


Your way is not the only way to shoot.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Don't know how my former comment got deleted, but I don't flip unless I do it intentionally. I might allow for some forward momentum to throw the forks forward.
With some shooters I find it quite easy to shoot with a smooth downward movement, releasing when I feel in line. The movement is constant, so I don't know if that's flipping but it's pretty close to some of the old Cubans I watched as a boy. They never held still.

Otherwise, with a side shooter, I hold very still.


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

i flip. more because i usually shooy slings with 2in or less between the forks and relatively large ammo.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

I just checked out some chinese dudes, and while I think I 'push the forks' I dont flip it I guess.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

M_J said:


> *Flipping is not at all necessary and I cannot think of one reason why someone should dedicate their time to learn how to flip shoot. It is not a natural movement. Tex has evaluated my shooting technique and he calls it a partial flip. Shoot with a forward momentum rather than flipping. See the video posted for JetBlack.*


Your way is not the only way to shoot.[/quote]
What! Are you sure!?!?

That doesn't sound right.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

I don't intend to flip or try to, but the as the shot is released the hand does flip downwards slightly , yet giving the bands a clean ott follow through.. I shoot low forks a flats normally so its habit I guess


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

It keeps bands from stacking up


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes, I flip! A very short time after the release. But not to increase my accuracy - it is just a natural thing/movement for me.
Flipping AFTER the release has NO negative effect for your accuracy. I tried to not flip several times, just to see if it has an effect on accuracy. The only thing that I noticed was that I felt way more uncomfortable while not flippin!
It is just a question of personal preference and has nothing to do with accuracy! And remember , I speak about flippin AFTER the release!

Best regards


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

I not only flip but the very flipping moment with me is the commanding moment for all my later process of release:

- first, while rising my both hands I stretch them simultaneously and by doing that I stretch the rubber;

- in the same time I absorb the vision of the centre of the target AND I align the fork (not the pouch) with it, and this moment of alignemt is some feeling in my stomach which simply tells me that the alignment is right and that I should flip and release; moment too early and it is a miss, moment too late and it is a miss again..;

- then, I think that I can not say that I release the pouch, but the feeling of the completion of the process of alignment forces me to flip as if trying to throw a rock with a sling which has no rubber, but plain rope so that without flipping it could not fly at all; it is kind of a "reach" phenomenon, I guess;

- in the same time I release the pouch, or, I would say that my flipping grabs the pouch from my hand;

This is in no way the only and best way; historically it comes form the time of my childhood (centuries ago) when we had those laisy rubbers, thick and slow, so that without flipping hard you could not do anything significant.

Only this year I learned about stuff like Theraband and I tried it and I see the difference but my stile is too engraved in me to change it now.

cheers,

jazz


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

kinda hard to answer for me.
I flip sometimes.
It is intentional when I do.
I don't so much consciously do it after or before release.
I think the release and flip are kinda simultaneous, or at least two parts of something so close together they seem as one.
I let the release initiate the flip and the bands pull it through.
I don't prefer either with or without flipping and I don't notice a real difference in accuracy. Probably 'cause I'm not that accurate.
But, It is kinda fun, feels..... natural?


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

torsten said:


> Yes, I flip! A very short time after the release. But not to increase my accuracy - it is just a natural thing/movement for me.
> Flipping AFTER the release has NO negative effect for your accuracy. I tried to not flip several times, just to see if it has an effect on accuracy. The only thing that I noticed was that I felt way more uncomfortable while not flippin!
> It is just a question of personal preference and has nothing to do with accuracy! And remember , I speak about flippin AFTER the release!
> 
> Best regards


now there's an opinion i respect re: flipping working out for someone. bottle caps at 30-40m. THAT IS ALL. haha


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Well, I don't flip.... not intentionally anyway. 
With heavy bands and some looped tubesets I do flip some, due to hand recoil. For me intentionally flipping reduces precision... of course if shooting at a soda can or something big like that or even small stuff up close, I won't even notice a difference... but shooting at a card or match, then it takes more shots to hit when flipping than if I don't.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Depends, in order for me to shoot ott, and smaller ammo with my hts, i have to. Otherwise i get bad handslaps. If i shoot 1/2 marbles, its not a problem. I like the hts much more than my other ss. So its something i deal with. . Im working on getting used to shooting ttf, no bandslaps.


----------



## carbonspy (Oct 10, 2012)

Sometimes I flip when the bands are hitting my fingers too much, but it decreases accuracy quite a lot.


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

I used to now I am learning not to,I think it does feel natural though and reduces hand slap/recoil but there is a real danger of hitting your hand and I always twist the pouch and still mashed my webbing between thumb and index finger.really have to try both and see what's better for you...


----------



## Jeosndhaks (Mar 29, 2012)

I don't flip when I shoot it causes a weird feeling in my lower arm that I found disturbing for someone my age.


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

Funny after reading another post smitty talks about flipping but letting the ss do it on its own.so I tried it and made some really good shots.now I flip and don't flip, aim and don't aim.guess whatever is working better that day.just don't try to time it because it will differ based on tubes, draw and ammo.let it go on its own....


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2012)

I do not flip; however, when shooting a wrist braced SS, I relax my grip and allow the SS to slip from my hand in the same way that a target archer with a wrist sling lets his bow jump from his hand. Actually that is where I learned to do that, archery I mean.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

I thought that this thread was about buying old slingshots cheap, fixing them up and selling for profit. My bad.


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

No flip, but I do lean the fork tips into the target a bit and find that that helps me achieve a cleaner release.


----------



## myusername (Oct 5, 2013)

i dont flip


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

If you're shooting lightweight ammo, it's ok to flip your wrist, BUT, if you're shooting extremely heavy shots with a weak band, there is a chance that the ammo will swing back at your direction, and hit you hard, it's like being shot point-blank by someone.

I quit flipping my wrist years ago after learning this experience from Tex-shooter.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

I flip. It gives me a smoother release of the ammo.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

nope, it flips itself .


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Not any more...starships don't seem to flip very well


----------



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

I flipping or not- it is dependent, which slingshot I use , which style I shoot


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I flip.


----------



## cjamiz2006 (May 28, 2010)

i flip the hand holding the slingshot, that cause the other hand holding the pouch lightly to release unconscious


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

I do both but it depends on the slingshot. These days even my hunting slingshots have a light enough pull to be able to place my thumb in the middle of the slingshot below the fork. When I shoot in this style I allow the slingshot to naturally fulcrum away from me by supporting the slingshot low on the front of the slingshot and at the same time placing my thumb below the fork on the back side of the slingshot. There's no wrist tilt here, just the natural falling forward after the pouch is released. My shooting style has evolved to this technique as I've experimented with assorted bands through the years. Using heavy bands requires a much more solid grip across the base of the forks and that precludes any sort of flipping.

winnie


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

The only times I ever flip is when shooting pfs. But then it feels very forced..


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Yes... I naturally do it. Don't even think about it, just happens


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Dont know about acuracy (Dont like to aim) but I allow a natural little flip to avoid hand slap and works good for me


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I don't try to flip but it happens anyway. Shooting with a bent wrist seems to cause the frame to flip naturally. I just let it happen and don't try to fight it. Some days I seem to flip more than other days and heavier bands or tubes seem to cause more of a flip action.


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

I dont´t flip because I like to shoot "gangsta style" and it doesn´t improve the accuracy of the Slinghot imo.


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

I use a Dankung and apparently the wrist flip is a traditional form used to avoid hand and wrist slaps from the bands. Took me about a month or two to perfect my wrist flip form. I think I took the form very well because aim by feel alone. Just a fast draw and release. My sling'n friends were always quite impressed and pressured me to let them video tape it for a slow motion capture on another friends computer. And once I saw the video I got chills because I could now see what they were seeing and even better it was in slow motion. I must say it was elegant. I think they like it because I do the flip while holding it sideways or "gangster style" just with a little flip at the end. And to them it happens very fast. But I only shoot like this with my Dankung Axe and Lucky ring, mostly because one doesn't use the flip form with a wrist rocket that I am aware of. But it is truly not necessary. Although i won't know about the flip with anything natural. But I'm sure the same applies. So, happy shooting from now on brother!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Doesnt do anything but screw me up lol.

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Have been known to flip off the slingshot after shooting it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I have a couple that I flip, one to avoid hand slaps with an otherwise accurate set up and one that I am working on a alternate release for me. The alternate release is that I set my anchor and then pull the frame away and through my aim point, when it is set up right for me it pulls the ammo from my abchor hand as the forks line up with the target.


----------

